# Palomino Stallion



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

AQHA Golden Palomino Stallion
Found this guy and I WISH I was in the US so i could go pick him up and take him home. Wowie.
Can't believe I didn't like QH's a few years ago- I really really want one now :shock:
So, sortof critique. Am I being misled by color or is he as pretty a boy as I think he is?
And the price- I'm constantly astounded by prices in the US... 
Was looking at a 5 year old stallion in Sweden the other day. Hasn't done anything really, basically only green broke. They wanted 70,000 for him, and his only achievements was being OKAY looking, having Donerhall in his bloodlines and still being attached to his testicles -_-.
Is it a fair price for a horse like that?
And sorry if this should be in the horses for sale section, I just wanted to share


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually think thats prettt high for an unproven stud. He is cute his neck looks a bit short but hes got a nice booty and pretty head in him his legs appear nice as well but i am not huge on confo so others might be more help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Certainly a gorgous horse. The only thing i dont like about him is he's bum high, and not just in the second photo. He's on level ground in the first and still a little downhill.
Other than that i rather like his build. The slight downhill-ness definitely wouldn't put me off lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very downhill but no major conformation flaws. Pretty, but not worth close to $8500.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm bad at this  Because in reality, I don't think there's any horse worth $8,500 dollars LOL

Nice looking stud. Downhill as others pointed out but not necessarily a deal breaker. Unproven, etc ... not worth what they are asking even if I DID think that price was okay.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i'm surprised that people are balking at the price tag. even if he's 1/2 as gorgeous in real life, he's still worth the price. especially if he's got the personality they say, I'd pay that much for a gelding with that attitude. his hocks are picture perfect, his muscling is divine, none of the pics are true square so he might be a little steep in the croup, great pasterns, great back, strong topline, gorgeous face, clean throatlatch. This horse would dominate in halter at the local levels and they are paying WAY more than $8500 for a solid 4H show horse...I would love to see how he moves. I agree, I would swoop him up if I had the space.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Bobthebuilder said:


> AQHA Golden Palomino Stallion
> Found this guy and I WISH I was in the US so i could go pick him up and take him home. Wowie.
> Can't believe I didn't like QH's a few years ago- I really really want one now :shock:
> So, sortof critique. Am I being misled by color or is he as pretty a boy as I think he is?
> ...


I wish I knew the bloodlines on this guy, because if he's a Shining Spark....he's definitely worth the money! I honestly don't see him being overpriced at all. I would like to see the babies he's put on the ground.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

He's very flashy and overall nice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

US horse prices vary a lot. What many people on this forum call expensive, would be in my area dirt cheap. Horses around here (NW of USA) must go for about twice what they go for in the South or MIdwest. But, that's not all that is more expenisive here. While Gasoline is about 3.65$ a gallon in most of US, here it is 4.30 a gallon. Same product.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd think he is high priced for what he is. A young unproven stud.

ETA: I don't think all horses are meant for the show ring. Nor do I think all studs should have been there at some point before being allowed to use their bits. I do think he should show an extraordinary personality, have rock crusher feet, and bones like stone. I think he should be well versed on trails, and in the arena. He should have a level head and fantastic work ethic. He should have a job he excels at and he should be a shining example of that job. A job besides being able to impregnate anything with 4 legs and girly bits or eating hay.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rascaholic said:


> I'd think he is high priced for what he is. A young unproven stud.


Exactly.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

The post was deleted


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The add has been taken down. So I can not coment on this horse but I will say that if he has a proven pedigree and good conformation $8500 is cheap depending on discipline.


----------

